
Ask HN: what do you HN think about Eckhart Tolle? - wsieroci
Hi,<p>I am curious what do you HN think about Eckhart Tolle?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
randomracker
I believe his experience was authentic. I don't think he's any kind of con
man. Sometimes I don't like some of the details of his writing, or the spin he
puts on things. I think the Zen traditions have the most highly developed
methods of teaching along the lines he's talking about. Talking about deep
spiritual truth in a direct manner doesn't really work. Explaining how to fly
a hang glider will get you very little traction when it comes time to actually
fly a hang glider. So, to me, there's this huge separation between spiritual
truth and the ability and methods of teaching it. Tolle's right, and paying
attention to your body and such is good, but it just falls short.

I'd recommend the Zen Teaching of Huang Po, and the practices of Zen in
general, Rinzai zen in particular, especially koans, which are easy to neglect
and were a brilliant stroke of insight. That's really skillful teaching. If
you can wrap your head around Huang Po, you'll be closer to what Tolle is
talking about. Huang Po is dead-on like nothing else I ever read, but it
didn't make any real sense to me until I didn't need it anymore. And I believe
Hakuin was right in his belief that the most effective way for a student to
achieve insight is through koan practice. Rinzai zen is most on the mark.

The main problem with Zen is that it's not well packaged for a modern Western
audience, but it's the best we've got.

~~~
wsieroci
What is con man?

~~~
randomracker
If he didn't have any real insight and just pretended to, he'd be a con man.

------
wcfields
I've found many of these new-age / self-help systems to be a really hyper-
minimal Zen Buddhism. Don't take that as a discount, but I enjoy one of them
immensely: Gangaji [1]

She has the worlds most breathe-y voice. I love it, her basic message is to
"just let go." Here's her core message:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdshiy7CrwA>

[1] <http://www.gangaji.org/>

------
will1000
Anything that helps us live in present moment is helpful. Even future planning
must start from a place grounded in a awareness of where things are at now. If
Eckhart helps you do that, great. I enjoy occasionally watching him on
youtube. My personally favorite is Alan Watts though.

------
AznHisoka
I don't think his techniques are sustainable, and some are even self-
delusional, such as thinking beyond your life situation.

------
gesman
His simple technique of watching the body actually helps greatly with
depression.

"The Power of Now" book has all the wisdom needed.

------
score
He's a wise man, a spiritual leader. The Power of Now is a mind-melter.

